# Recording location?



## zenaeria (Apr 14, 2009)

The Phillips 2-disc set of Coppelia, Les Sylphides,and Faust, by the Rotterdam Philharmonic directed by David Zinman in 1978. Does anyone have an insert (from the original LPs) or notes from an earlier CD release that indicate the location where this was recorded? Many thanks!


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

dont know..... I went looking for you havent found anything yet .The Orchestra is based in De Doelen , in Rotterdam


----------

